# First time poster need some advice.



## mexicanchica26 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I am new to this forum and I needed some advice I have been married for 7 yrs now and I have had problems with my husband on and off. I have been struggling with the decision of weather we should separate. There has been emotional and physical abuse from both of our parts we have gone to counseling and it hasn't helped and I no longer feel its worth working at it . He doesn't want to end it he wants to work it out my husband was diagnosed with bi polar disorder and in part alot of our physical arguments i want to contribute to the disorder i have offered a seperation but he wont accept it what can i do ?


----------

